# Pre contest cycle, anavar use with cycle



## thrilla2166 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hello guys, I am a new member to the forum. Just have a question about my precontest cycle. I have ran numerous cycles, mainly bulking, but have not competed yet. I have been training intensely for 3 years now. I am 5'11", 225lbs, and approximately 8-9% bp. I am currently 5 weeks away from the competition I would like to do. I did a 10 week cycle of sustanon, deca, anadrol. 
I am currently using:
test e- 500mg/wk
test prop- 125mg/eod
tren ace- 100mg/eod
Boldenone- 500mg/wk
winstrol tabs- 50mg/ed
primobolan- 100mg/eod
proviron- 50mg/ed
I have been using the test, tren, eq, and primo for 5 weeks now. Just started winny, one week. I have 150 tabs of anavar I would like to use as well, also running clen 2 weeks on/2 weeks off. I have been running hgh at 4iu/ed for past 3months, now switched to 4iu/eod to help reduce any bloating. Any advice about what to use, when to drop things would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 21, 2013)

thrilla2166, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## c4x (Apr 22, 2013)

Welcome!
This part of the forums is only for member introductions .


----------



## heavylifting1 (Apr 22, 2013)

Welcome to the board


----------



## ashoprep1 (Apr 22, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Apr 22, 2013)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## charley (Apr 22, 2013)

_*Welcome!!!*_


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Apr 22, 2013)

Welcome to the forums. I would like to suggest a stack to you that I think
will help you along your way. Its by MGN and it worked great for me for the past
year. 
MGN Pure Isolate
MGN Alpha Rage
MGN BCAA Extended Performance

Give it a try and let me know how it goes for you.


----------

